# what type of music should i play???



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

i have been wondering when m not home or away i play songs for my tiel.i play rihana's beyonce's and miley's and u know so on..the latests.

do u think she will be like its damaging my ears and giving me a headache pleaaaaaaaaaase stop???

or she will like it???

or should i be playing baby songs instead??? like twinkle star??lol.


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

melody songs i think...or you can also try to put christmas song instrumental . birds have different personalities so they decide what to like


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I have this CD called "Music Birds Love While You Are Gone" but honestly, I don't see what's so special about it. When I'm muddling around in my room I like to put on a Sounds of Nature CD (I only trust Dan Gibson---his are the best!!!). I have Dan Gibson's "Songbirds at Sunrise" and when Sunny hears the birds in the background, her crest goes up.  Personally I think you can't go wrong with a nice, relaxing nature CD, preferably with bird sounds in it.  But make sure you find one that isn't too strange (as I have listened to some that are so strangely mixed, they sound like what you would hear if you're ever high on crack or in a coma). :wacko:


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

I just leave the radio on - a mix of music and talking. Don't know if he likes it or not though lol


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

thanx everyone for ur sugesstions..hey annie..i think i realy like this dan gibsons music.just checked it out from the youtube..i hope my baby likes it tooo.  thanx again


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I just bought Dan Gibson's "Songbirds by the Stream" from Amazon online cuz I couldn't resist.  The total comes to $8.18 (the used CD is only $1.24 and the rest is shipping and handling). Now I want to get the whole series of songbirds CDs! Yikes, there goes my next paycheck.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

I always would put on Across the universe (the beatles movie) and put it on loop. and Petrie loved it! i would put movies on loop sometimes and then just a radio station. But the beatles is a hit with petrie... and he learned Dear Prudence after a while, i would change the words to dear petrie and sing to him. every once in a while i will hear him sing it.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

ok..will try that tooooo then.anything for her.hahha.thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I put the radio on or the tv left on, mine like all kinds of music


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Anything without a strong beat would be fine. Tests have been made that say that animals (and humans) respond to a lot of bass as if it is a threat. It can cause heart attacks in little birds and causes many birds to become stressed, even violent. I would not let them listen to rap as birds are known to pick up the most inappropriate words to repeat, although it would probably help them t learn to talk. My birds listen to tapes that teach birds how to talk & whistle as they can be annoyingly repetitive for a human to sit and listen to. Classical music, hymns, Messianic music is always a head bobber for my birds, they love Paul Wilbur.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

classical!!!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Try teaching her to dance to music! LOL!!!


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

btw how do u knw if they like the music or not????


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

koky said:


> btw how do u knw if they like the music or not????


I think you'll just have to rely on your psychic abilities or consult a tiel whisperer. 

Okay I'll be serious now.  I think most of the time it's pretty obvious. Whenever the phone rings at home, Sunny freaks out and flies frantically in circles chirping, trying to run away from the sound although she's heard it 10 million times already and nothing ever happened.  I guess the loud noise just annoyed her. So if your tiel looks agitated and starts flying really fast and looks like she wants to "get away" from it, it's pretty obvious she doesn't like it. Or better yet, you can play the music in your room but with your door open and see if your tiel is scrambling to get out the door. :lol:


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Mentha said:


> Anything without a strong beat would be fine. Tests have been made that say that animals (and humans) respond to a lot of bass as if it is a threat. QUOTE]
> 
> Thats intense. I know Petrie will dance like crazy the more bass the song has (hes a bass face and likes the wobble ) and he will make the silly sounds in the electronic music


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

pink.snootchies said:


> Mentha said:
> 
> 
> > Anything without a strong beat would be fine. Tests have been made that say that animals (and humans) respond to a lot of bass as if it is a threat. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

In the very beginning, our birds were gaga for Lady Gaga and Katy Perry (thanks to my daughter)... but now they will listen to anything. My daughter is an NCIS fan so eventually I wouldn't be surprised if Gibbs' first words were NCIS related.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I heard somewhere that is you play gentle, soft music for you birds that they'll pick up that tone and won't have such a shrieky cry. Couldn't tell you if it's true, but Robbie talks pretty softly as a rule. She really likes irish rock, and if I happen to be watching a favourite tv show she chirps along to the theme songs.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

My male cockatiel likes the godfather theme song ! when ever the music is on he just sits and lowers his crest and looks at us side ways ahahah its funny the only thing missing is that leather chair i


----------

